# Missing summer already.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Swimming this summer with Flipster, and some drying off photos too.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

A few more!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I know Rye and Ted are too. We try and go to the lake a bit but it's alittle chilly now. The wind is at his peak and the time is usually 8-14 C.

Buttttt!! There's always SNOW! LOL. I can't wait to see how Rye is in the snow. Ted is such a goofball!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip LOVES snow!
I absolutely despise it though.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I don't much care for snow either LMAO.
My Ted rolls, eats, plays and jumps in it.

You would think he was in a lake the way he goes!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.!!! He looks like he just loves swimming. I like the ones of him drying...there is just something about wet curly poodle hair...I love it. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love dogs swimming! They have such fun! Just took ours to hmmm a body of water LOL! Its this man made hole in the ground with water LOL! They love this and the pool! My one dog hates his vest Flip seems to not mind it at all! So cute! Flip is so darn cute!:wink: Oh and I really dont miss summer:tongue: LOL! I love the Fall!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos!!! Sad to see summer go but we all the snow here, so it's bittersweet!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Love it!! My favorite is the one with his flying ears. He's sooooooooooo 'cited!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually this is my favorite pic taken this day, but I didn't know if it was postworthy.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Flip is SO cute!!! :biggrin: Thanks for sharing, I loved all the pictures!

Its never to cold for Harleigh to go swimming here... LOL Harleigh loves swimming 365 days a year, :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ears and a tail. I like it.:biggrin: Totally post worthy! He's faster than your camera!


----------

